# zfs pool disks offline



## cbrace (Jul 13, 2021)

Hi all,

I have a simple NAS based on a HP Microserver N36L running 12.2-RELEASE-p7. It has a raidz2 pool based on four WD Red 6TB. The system boots from a fifth drive, a Kingston SSD.

Yesterday a smartd warning indicated /dev/ada2 had gone offline. 


```
The following warning/error was logged by the smartd daemon:
Device: /dev/ada2, unable to open ATA device
Device info:
WDC WD60EFRX-68L0BN1, S/N:WD-WX41DA57H2AL, WWN:5-0014ee-262ad0b1d, FW:82.00A82, 6.00 TB
```

I switched the system off and left it overnight.

This morning I rebooted. The OS came up fine, but now all four HDs are marked offline. 

The very few relevant lines in dmesg (below) are somewhat baffling. The Kingston SSD should be ada4, not ada0, and it boots fine.

At this point I'm stumped. Maybe I should drive moving all four HD and the SSD to a new box; this HP Microserver could be dying. But is there anything I should try first?

Many thanks in advance

```
$ zpool status
  pool: pool.3
 state: UNAVAIL
status: One or more devices could not be opened.  There are insufficient
    replicas for the pool to continue functioning.
action: Attach the missing device and online it using 'zpool online'.
   see: http://illumos.org/msg/ZFS-8000-3C
  scan: none requested
config:

    NAME                      STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
    pool.3                    UNAVAIL      0     0     0
      raidz2-0                UNAVAIL      0     0     0
        10051534233760835295  UNAVAIL      0     0     0  was /dev/ada0
        17475457588054454739  UNAVAIL      0     0     0  was /dev/ada1
        2040270396513282518   UNAVAIL      0     0     0  was /dev/ada2
        8286233652230745320   UNAVAIL      0     0     0  was /dev/ada3
```


```
Root mount waiting for: CAM
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ada0 at ata0 bus 0 scbus4 target 1 lun 0
ada0: <KINGSTON SA400S37120G SBFKJ3A3> ACS-3 ATA SATA 3.x device
ada0: Serial Number 50026B7783508D1A
ada0: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA, UDMA6, PIO 512bytes)
ada0: 114473MB (234441648 512 byte sectors)
ZFS WARNING: Unable to attach to ada0.
ZFS WARNING: Unable to attach to ada0.
ZFS WARNING: Unable to attach to ada0.
```


----------



## covacat (Jul 13, 2021)

is it possible that a powerline for the wd drives went bad ?
the ssd is attached to scbus4 so it seems the sata channels are ok


----------



## mer (Jul 13, 2021)

covacat said:


> is it possible that a powerline for the wd drives went bad ?
> the ssd is attached to scbus4 so it seems the sata channels are ok


In the past when I run into missing devices, first line of action is physically open the box, blow out all dust, check the power and data connections.  
If there are unused power connections, I'd also try swapping some of them.  It's not uncommon for some rails or sections of power supplies to fail (usually happens on cheaper stuff).


----------



## cbrace (Jul 13, 2021)

Many thanks mer and covacat. Sounds indeed like a power supply issue. I'll take a look this evening. If I don't get anywhere I'll drop it off at a local PC repair shop.


----------

